# IBS, College and Boys



## Colour Girl (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey thereI am a 20 year old female.I have been living with IBS for about 2 years now. I am usually a super out going person- but due to my IBS-C, I cannot afford to do some of the things I used to do. All my friends say I have changed but I can't tell the whole world I have IBS. Thats embarrassing.. Anyway I have tried lots of regiments- which work at first. But I always seem to relapse.Here's my latest regimentAll my classes are at 9am, but I wake up at 5am1) Drink a litre of water mixed with apple cider.BM2) Take an Apo-trimbutine tablet3) Wait 30 minutes then eat a sachet of organic instant oats and half a cup of wild blueberries4) 30 minutes later I take my Bifudus and acidpohilis supplement.Wait for BMI do all this before I go to class everyday and frankly the details are $#*^$#^!!! I'm not a very organized person so its kinda hard 2 keep up with all the details. Yet with all the things I do, I still get attacks in class. Apart from the fact that attacks are really distracting. There's this really cute guy that is coming on to me in class







My class is a dance class, so we are kinda free to roam. Each time he comes close to me, I stylishly bail. Only if IBS will give me a chance.







I have made some more lifestyle changes to manage my symptoms. My "safety foods" are organic rice cakes, oats, wild blueberries and candied sweet potatoes which I make with applesauce and maple syrup. I recently started hot yoga. I jog and dance at least twice a week and I drink crazy amounts of water. I heard that some people find acupuncture very useful. . .Any thoughts on Acupuncture???Does it work?Also I heard Rifaximin has been a lot of people's saving grace.Too bad we do not have the drug in canada. Does anyone know how I can get it in Canada?Advice is deeply appreciated. . .


----------



## JasonG (Oct 12, 2010)

Colour Girl said:


> Hey thereI am a 20 year old female.I have been living with IBS for about 2 years now. I am usually a super out going person- but due to my IBS-C, I cannot afford to do some of the things I used to do. All my friends say I have changed but I can't tell the whole world I have IBS. Thats embarrassing.. Anyway I have tried lots of regiments- which work at first. But I always seem to relapse.Here's my latest regimentAll my classes are at 9am, but I wake up at 5am1) Drink a litre of water mixed with apple cider.BM2) Take an Apo-trimbutine tablet3) Wait 30 minutes then eat a sachet of organic instant oats and half a cup of wild blueberries4) 30 minutes later I take my Bifudus and acidpohilis supplement.Wait for BMI do all this before I go to class everyday and frankly the details are $#*^$#^!!! I'm not a very organized person so its kinda hard 2 keep up with all the details. Yet with all the things I do, I still get attacks in class. Apart from the fact that attacks are really distracting. There's this really cute guy that is coming on to me in class
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've also heard about the benefits of acupuncture. It can help reduce the stress and tension within the digestive system. I've also heard some great things about a unique chiropractic approach called "upper cervical chiropractic".


----------

